# power loss indicating light



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I have been asked to set up a power failure indicating light. That statement is somewhat misleading. The owner wants to have the existing outside light come on when utility power fails. I suggested using an emergency light inside with remote capabilities, and installing a regular 6 or 12 volt remote head outside. Instead, he wants to power the existing outside light when power fails. He currently has 120 watt, 120 volt outside fixtures. I might be able to convince him to use LED lamps instead of incandescent lamps. That would drop the watts considerably. I haven't seen any 120 volt remote heads that have a battery pack. Does someone make a relay/battery pack like this? I wonder what kind of battery would be needed for something like this. Is this all just too much? Thanks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Standby generator system? Or is that going to be out of the budget?

I usually don't waste too much time with guys that want something but don't want to have to pay much for it. I'll tell em a good ballpark for a genny and if they start to complain about the pricing then its time to exist stage left. 

Have no idea if this applies to your situation.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Compact fluorescent battery pack:

http://www.dual-lite.com/products/lampak_ufocf_series

LED battery pack:

http://www.dual-lite.com/products/ufoled25


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

If he insists on the existing lighting you can use a small UPS and relay that acts as a transfer switch.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> If he insists on the existing lighting you can use a small UPS and relay that acts as a transfer switch.


 He might be agreeable to that. I didn't think of an UPS


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

cuba_pete said:


> Compact fluorescent battery pack:
> 
> http://www.dual-lite.com/products/lampak_ufocf_series
> 
> ...


 Emergency light ballasts. I like it.


----------

